# River of Heaven SF RPG is live!



## Tharen the Damned (Jan 15, 2014)

Disclaimer: I am a backer for the River of Heaven SF RPG Kickstarter campaign and a big Fan of the OpenQuest Engine (and was a backer for OpenQuest II at Indigogo). Other than that I am not affiliated with D101 Games.


Because I want the book in full colour (a stretch goal), I pimp the campaign here.

*River of Heaven SF RPG*

*
A science fiction role-playing game set in the 28th Century, using a modified version of the OpenQuest D100 system .*

It is the dawn of the 28th Century.

The Third Renaissance, or Bright Age as future historians will call it, is at its zenith.

After the catastrophic first contact with extra-terrestrial life that led to the horrific Solar System war, humanity clawed its way back from the brink and finally reached the stars. For millions of people, Earth’s sun is no more than another star in the night sky, a mote of light, a spiritual birthplace that they will never visit in their lifetimes.

It has been over a century since the Machine Civilisation gifted humanity technological marvels such as the Visser Cube, allowing wormhole travel across the vast chasms of interstellar space. Now interstellar distances grow ever shorter. How the myriad of splintered cultures view this gift varies. Some see it as a blessing, a way to draw humanity into a united whole. Others see it as a curse, robbing them of their individuality. And then there are those who would use it as a means to subjugate humanity and impose their own will upon all…

Across the River of Heaven, humanity clings to a scattering of islands in a sea of stars. Players can take on a multitude of roles in this future: a crew member on an interstellar trader, a member of the mysterious Engineers’ Guild, a body-hopping Intercessionist agent – out to manipulate human cultures to its own secret ends, a Renouncer Zealot – intent on destroying Artificial Intelligence in all its forms, or perhaps one of the Reclaimers – planetary engineers dedicated to terraforming any viable planet they happen upon…

This project is to raise money for the art for River of Heaven, a science fiction game set in Earth’s far future written by John Ossoway the author of Cthulhu Rising for Call of Cthulhu. The game manuscript is ready to be laid out, I just need the art. 

*About the Game*

River of Heaven uses D101 games' OpenQuest rules engine; a sleek and streamlined D100 rule set that enables you to maintain the tempo of your stories whilst keeping the rules simple and in the background.

In the core rulebook you will find:

*The OpenQuest Rules Engine*
Tailored to a hard sci-fi setting.

*Simple Character Generation*
Enabling you to go from concept to fully finished character as quickly as possible.

*Augmentations*
Humanity has found many ways to improve upon what nature created. Quickly augment your character with the latest biotech/nanotech upgrades.

*Equipment*
All the weapons, armour and other types of equipment your character might need to go adventuring in the 28th century.

*Transportation*
Information on how to get around the River of Heaven universe, be it lowly pack animal on a frontier dirt farm or an interstellar trader equipped with an exotic stellar-tap drive.

*Background*
In addition to a timeline spanning 1000 years of future history, River of Heaven includes an introduction to the Bright Age, the default play setting for the game. It also includes a campaign setting – the Kentauran Hegemony – and information about all the colonised star systems at the start of the 28th century.

*An example adventure*
Reunion is an introductory adventure designed to get you up and running River of Heaven as soon as possible. It can be played as a one-off, or as the start of a campaign.

*Adventure Seeds*
Ideas for adventure ideas set in the River of Heaven universe, covering a wide range of styles and themes.

*Friends and Foes*
 An A-Z list of lifeforms that may be encountered by the player characters during their adventures. It includes humans from the various divergent cultures and castes, mundane animals encountered on many worlds of humanity, and some more exotic creatures too.


----------



## Tharen the Damned (Jan 16, 2014)

The project has already funded (1K funding goal) and is currently at 1,763. But I hope that the game finds some fans to pledeg for the stretch goals to become unlocked:

Stretch Goal 1 (£2000) More art! 
At this point I’ll double the number of art pieces in the book.

Stretch Goal 2 (£4000) Colour Art! 
At this goal we make the whole core book colour.

Stretch Goal 3 (£5000) Binary Deep mini-campaign
Binary Deep is a mini-campaign designed to introduce a new group of Player Characters (PCs) to the River of Heaven universe. The campaign starts off with the PCs being tasked with tracking down the wayward son of a Nobleman. From here they will slowly become embroiled in a larger plot to destabilise their small corner of the galaxy!  Every backer will get this as pdf download, with Orbital Workers and Deep Space Explorers being given access to POD print version at cost.

If we go above £5000 I will readily consider additional stretch goals, such as the release of the River of Heaven soundtrack (one track by Keef Baker can be found in the video), commissioning additional adventures and game aids such as star charts.


----------



## Tharen the Damned (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Stretch Goal reached:

GBP 2.000,00 . More Art

Now we just need 2K more and we get a Full Colour Book!


----------



## Tharen the Damned (Jan 22, 2014)

*New Update*

As the 1. Stretch goal was reached D101 Games added new backer levels and add ons:

River of heaven Kickstarter Update #4


----------

